# Swords eating my babytear plant... =(



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Guess I'm going to have to get rid of my swordtails. They're new but I really want to spread out some babytears and they just won't leave them alone.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

what kind of swordtails?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Long fin orange.


----------

